# Married and needing advice about doggy style position



## gimpstl (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey was wondering if I can get some honest advice about the doggy style position. married guy here..mid 30s....needing advice/help with doggy style with my wife. we are having all kinds of trouble in that position and Im trying to figure out what it may be.....anyone willing to help out?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

What is the problem?


----------



## gimpstl (Jul 4, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> What is the problem?



well I'm not sure if its my **** size or her size or that I just don't know what I'm doing. I'm having trouble getting the right angle and getting into a good rhythm. I'm not really sure how to explain it.


----------

